# What's a wildcat?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

...And I'm not talking about the furry critters that many of you like to chase. What are the wildcat calibers? Why are they called that? What makes them so special? What makes them different? Advantages? Who makes them?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Wildcats are non standard caliber productions, that is to say they are a home brew round. What they all have in common is a parent case that has been modified to carry a different caliber, amount of powder or change in physical dimension. 

what makes them special ? they are unique 
what makes them different? see above
advantages? varies by cartridge 
who makes them? most are home made, others that are more popular are offered on a commercial level by specialized manufacturers.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The previous post pretty much summed it up, but wildcats are usually made to suit some kind of purpose. The most common is higher velocities. Someone will take a large cartridge casing and neck it down to a small caliber to achieve blazing speed.

Sometimes they catch on and become production cartridges. The .280 Remington for example was widely known as the 7mm-06 wildcat because it's a .30-06 casing necked down to .284 to make it much better than the .270 *OOO* <Loke>


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not going to take the bait. But I have designed one of my own, just don't have the funds to produce it yet. And guess what, It's a .277 caliber!!!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.577 Trex necked down to .277?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I'm not going to take the bait. But I have designed one of my own, just don't have the funds to produce it yet. And guess what, It's a .277 caliber!!!


I bet it's the 50 BMG necked down to either a .224 or .20. :shock: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to take the bait. But I have designed one of my own, just don't have the funds to produce it yet. And guess what, It's a .277 caliber!!!
> ...


 :rotfl: Knowing Loke....it's that or a .270 necked _up_ to a .50..


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The 25-06, 35 Whelen, 17 Remington, 22-250, .257 Roberts, 7mm-08, .260 Rem, .243, 6mm, .338-06 A-Square, .338 Federal, 7mm STW Mag, and others I can't think of are examples of one-time wildcat cartridges that have now become factory rounds. Occasionally the factory will change a minor dimension, but that is it.
Anymore, the roster of wildcats that have been done is basically full and most niches have been filled. 

And yes, there is a 270-08 wildcat.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

What I have in mind is to go small. I'd go in to more detail, but it would give away the what cartridge is this.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I know a fella who is building a 22-243. He claims that he can get an 80gr going 4000fps+. What I dont understand is how it can throw an 80gr bullet faster than a standard .243 can. Im sure there is an explaination like bearing surface or something. Any who.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a general rule, that given the same case, the one with the larger diameter will get higher velocities with bullets of equal weight. Lets look at the 30-06 case, and a 150 grain bullet. These are the fastest loads listed in the new Hodgdon manual. 6.5-06(142 grain bullet)--2816, 270--2850, 280--2797, 30-06--3068, 338-06 (160 grain bullet)--3134
I'm not sure what happened with the 280. 
The theory is that there is more area for the pressures to act on with the larger diameter bullet, and the smaller bullet has a longer bearing surface.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The .22-243 can't get 4000 fps with an 80-gr bullet. It can with a 55 grainer. A little tough on barrels if you don't let the barrel cool down between shot strings, and even then barrel life tends to be shorter. That's the price you pay for all that performance.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

well, by now you get the idea, the .204 Ruger was one a long time ago, now its a standard, and from what I have read, it's worthy of mass production.Less powder,high velocities,long barrel life, and sizzling speed. Most of the good ideas have already been thought of, thus the clamor for "this New one, is better than what you already have" cartridges. A necked down .50 to .22 sounds skeery if you ask me O-|-O


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks all for the responses. I had figured it was some sort of modification, but I wasn't quite sure. Interesting what guys will come up with when they start tinkering


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

One thing to consider here is the cost of speed, there are drawbacks associated with wildcats or factory loads approaching the 4,000 fps range. 

None of this should be starling to anyone, most people go into the situation knowing this, but proceed anyway because of the flat trajectory over the first 100-200 yards. 

Nothing wrong with that, just not my cup of tea.

Conversely there are rounds that get there with outstanding ballistic coefficients rather than muzzle velocity, take the 6.5mm grendel for example: It leaves the muzzle traveling around 2700fps and is still super sonic at 1000 yards. Not the flatest trajectory, but unlike its 4000fps competitors it doesn't loose half of its velocity in the first 300 yards either.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Many Many Hunter Like Capstick, Lott, Lozano(all African Hunters). Get bored and come up with new Calibers all the time .458 Lott, .416 Rigby, .416 Taylor, .404 Jefferys, .505 Gibbs, .500 Ackley. There are huge amounts of wild cats that work but thier are many more that fail. For the most part you start with the action alot of guys Like the M77 Style bolt then you find your cartridge, the .458 lott was based off of the .375 H&H mag necked up to .45 caliber, making the the cartridge long. But some times you find a round that is bgger and reverse by necking down so you take like a 30-06 casing and neck it down to a .24 caliber slug. Now once you get your plan and you make the round you have to test it so now you have your action but the barrel is another story usually you have to have one made by a smith who knows what he is doing. once he makes it it is time for the testing process. Who are you going to find to fire this new gun and round you came up with cause with all explosive if this is a High Pressure round and you did not notice this during developement some one could be in for a BIG surprize. I have seen some people come up with Wild Cats and seen what happens when they fail but with out these nut jobs thinking of these rounds would not have what we have now. So to Them I am thankful but whent they need a tester, that is when I walk away.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Many Many Hunter Like Capstick, Lott, Lozano(all African Hunters). Get bored and come up with new Calibers all the time .458 Lott, .416 Rigby, .416 Taylor, .404 Jefferys, .505 Gibbs, .500 Ackley. There are huge amounts of wild cats that work but thier are many more that fail. For the most part you start with the action alot of guys Like the M77 Style bolt then you find your cartridge, the .458 lott was based off of the .375 H&H mag necked up to .45 caliber, making the the cartridge long. But some times you find a round that is bgger and reverse by necking down so you take like a 30-06 casing and neck it down to a .24 caliber slug. Now once you get your plan and you make the round you have to test it so now you have your action but the barrel is another story usually you have to have one made by a smith who knows what he is doing. once he makes it it is time for the testing process. Who are you going to find to fire this new gun and round you came up with cause with all explosive if this is a High Pressure round and you did not notice this during developement some one could be in for a BIG surprize. I have seen some people come up with Wild Cats and seen what happens when they fail but with out these nut jobs thinking of these rounds would not have what we have now. So to Them I am thankful but whent they need a tester, that is when I walk away.


----------

